# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Felicidades a KIKO M!!

## magic_7

Felicidades, que te lo pases muy bien y que cumplas más compañero!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades compañero!! (y paisano!!)

----------


## Ming

Felicidades  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchas felicidades!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## KIKO M

Muchas gracias a todos, me va cundiendo el dia jejeje.

saludos!!

----------


## fran21

felicidades..!!!!!!!!! que te lo pases bien y amos que te invito a una cervecitaaaa

----------


## KIKO M

jajaja, te tendria que invitar yo a ti y bueno a quien se acercara ( y consiguiera quedar conmigo jajaja).

un saludo fran y gracias.

----------


## Zeleth

Felicidades paisano!!! ultimamente veo bastantes malagueños por aqui! ajaja xD

----------


## Iban

Kiko, salao, feliz cumpleaños.

----------


## KIKO M

muchas gracias paisano e iban!!  :Wink1:

----------


## mago Tovel

Aunque llevo un poco de retraso,feliz cumpleaños!! :Party: 
Y no bebas mucho. :Drunk:

----------


## KIKO M

aaaay parece que un principio de ulcera me lo impide jajaja cosas de la edad jajaja, pero bueno que celebrado se ha celebrado jeje.


gracias mago tovel.

----------


## requeson

Feliz dia.Que disfrutes.

----------


## KIKO M

gracias requeson.  :Wink1:

----------


## magic_7

Kiko te van a estar felicitando hasta el año que viene osea que vete preparando porque vas a tener que dar las gracias muchas mas veces jajaja

----------


## mago Tovel

no te quejes que se cumplen 29 años cada día.

----------


## KIKO M

jejeje, parece que estoi en el pais de las maravillas celebrando mi no cumpleaños jajaja.

de igual forma, muchas gracias a todos y a los  futuros  jejeje.

saludos  :Wink1: 


pd: soi muy quejica para algunas cosas jajajaja

----------


## Ming

Pues entonces me uno yo.

Kiko, felicidades por tu no-cumpleaños  :302:

----------


## magic_7

No te quejaras de que la gente no te felicita kiko  :001 302:

----------


## mago Tovel

felicidade por tu no-cumpleaños. :Party:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Me sumo a las felicitaciones!!

----------


## mago Tovel

venga,los demás tambien a felicitarlo por su no-cumpleaños!!!

----------


## KIKO M

no se que decir, ahi que ser agradecido sin duda .... MUCHAS GRACIAS!

si quereis os doi mi dire para que me mandeis esas barajas y libros como regalo de NO cumpleaños  jajaja  :117: .

sois unos fieras!

----------


## mago Tovel

:117:   :O15:   :O11: 


Un momento lo voy a consultar.
piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiip...
Le informamos que han cortado el hilo telefonico.

----------


## KIKO M

jajaja, hombre que lastima.... ahora que habia terminado con la lista de cosas que me interesaban e iva a proceder a enviarla por mp. jaja

----------


## mago Tovel

si me invitas al proximo fism,todo pagado(el viaje tambien),te regalo algo con un valor máximo de 1€.¿ok?

----------


## Ming

Y después dicen que los catalanes somos agarrados jajajaaj

Kiko, yo por... 10 euros  :302: 
¿Quien da más?

----------


## mago Tovel

yo por 100

----------


## Ming

Ostras, esto ha subido rapido!
... me he quedado sin la "invitación"...  :Cry:

----------


## mago Tovel

No pasa nada que el se puede permitir pagar otro viaje todo incluido.

----------


## KIKO M

jojojo pero esto que es.... mmmm no se si me compensa, vosotros mandarme los regalos y segun sean ya vere yo jajaja, lo mismo caen unos cafes y a lo sumo unas magdalenas para mojar jejejeje

----------


## magic_7

jajaja, despues de 4 paginas de felicitaciones nos podias invitar a unas cañas y como te descuides acabas con 13 paginas como la presentacion de linmaster ajaja (se me olvidaba felicidades por tu no-cumpleaños)

----------


## KIKO M

esta claro que voy a tener que actuar, ya he solicitado permiso para que en el proximo fism me dejen montar una minicarpa donde tendre que montar un grifo y una barra, ademas quizas incluso pueda hacer un par de tortillas y las corto en cuadraitos jejeje. Otra cosa la veo dificil jajaja.

espero que no sea como la bienvenida de linmaster si no el post llegara para cuando cumpla los 30 jejeje.  La suerte es que hoy tambien es mi no cumpleaños jeje ( y aun no me ha llegado el nuevo libro de manuel montes  :117: )

----------


## mago Tovel

Ya te llegará.
Es igual si no montas paradita,solo necesitamos que nos pagues el avión y la entrada.

----------


## KIKO M

> Ya te llegará.



jajaja que bien, por fin alguien que se tira a la piscina, ok mago tovel en un rato te mando mi direccion, ! gracias por el futuro regalo ¡¡ TOVEL ERES UN CRACK.


pd: se que entendiste que lo habia pedido y no es asi, pero ya que te has ofrecido espero que no te eches atras jajajajaja

----------


## magic_7

jajaja, vaya compañeros que tienes kiko que se ofrecen para mandarte regalos y todo (pobre tovel)

----------


## mago Tovel

yo me refería a que ya te llegará lo de multipágina,lamento no haberme expresado bien,pero bueno,otra vez será lo del regalo...
Te invito a cenar.....................................pero pagas tu(frase que plagió un amigo mio)

----------


## KIKO M

oooo mago tovel se ha venido abajo jajaja, bueno escuchar tengo otra idea.

mandarme juegos por mp que sean la leche ... de esos que se les puede vender al "coperfil" por un paston y estamos en paz, incluso podria plantearme la invitacion al fism jajajaja

saludos, sois unos fieras.

----------


## mago Tovel

Vendele esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5AblZVs9d8
A ver cuanto dinero le sacas.

----------


## magic_7

jajaja que maravilla de efecto xDDD

----------


## KIKO M

mira mago tolve me has puesto los pelos como escarpias, ahora comprendo cual es tu regalo, me has devuelto la ilusion jajajajaja que crack. 

jaja david chesterfield jajaja

----------


## mago Tovel

Este video ya lo colgaron en el apartado videos,pero como me gustó mucho,te dejo que se lo vendas.

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡¡¡Kiko, estoy hasta los www de tu cumpleaños!!!


 :Smile1:

----------


## KIKO M

> ¡¡¡¡¡Kiko, estoy hasta los www de tu cumpleaños!!!


tio ivan... estas confundido, esto es el NO cumpleaños.

no te me alteres y feliz no cumpleaños  :Smile1:

----------


## mago Tovel

a mi nadie me ha felicitado por mi no cumpleaños!_!"

----------

